
Yelp lays off 1k employees and furloughs 1,100 more - organicfigs
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/09/yelp-lays-off-1000-employees-and-furloughs-1100-more/
======
mtmail
It was shortly on the frontpage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22822784)

